# 40 gallon layout



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi everybody

Well i have been a member here for quite a while but have never posted any pics so here goes, this tank has been setup as a planted tank for nearly a year, this particular layout has only been planted about a month and still needs some work IMO, it lacks colour and needs to fill out some more perhaps with the addition of some more plants, i will probably remove the Bocopa from the front of the main pieces of driftwood, in the background behind the main pieces of driftwood i have removed the sword and would like to plant some Cyperus helferi (there is some planted atm, still small but not enough, need to get more) im just really playing around with the setup for the moment so any suggestions are more than welcome, anyhow let me know what you think, good, bad, or indifferent all comments are very welcome and would be appreciated.

Also please excuse the photography in some of the photos, burnout on some of the leaves etc, the digicam is brand new, ive only had it a few days and am finding new features all the time, just not the right ones obviously

The spec

-40 gallon AGA, 30x18x18
-custom hood and stand with 2x55 watt PCs, 2.75WPG 10 hours per day
-eheim 2215
-Pressurised CO2
-Substrate fine gravel and laterite mix
-Fertilization EI method














































Plants in the layout include, Hemianthus callitrichoides, ludwigia arcuata, Cardamine lyrata, Pogostemon stellata broadleaf, eleocharis acicularis, Bacopa australis, Cypyocoryne x willisii "lucens", Narrow leaf fern, Hemianthus micranthemoides.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

That looks sweet! Everything goes together quite well. I like the driftwood placement and the moss.


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*looks good*

Looks real good so far. I think once that foreground fills in, the HC is going to set everything off real nice. YOur right too some splashes of red around the back would do alot for this tank. Real nice job so far. I like the driftwood placement. MAybe some fish.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

You already know my thoughts on this mate. It is excellent and the potential is very exciting indeed.

It would be great hear some feedback from some of the more experienced members too.


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Don't change anything. It looks really good.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Very nice. And as mentioned, once the foreground fills in it'll be even better.


----------



## gvescovi (Feb 20, 2006)

The placement of driftwood looks very natural, the java moss gives a beautiful effect!
congrats!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Very very nice. I really like the driftwood with the moss on it.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ah nice! 

Finally someone is utilizing the height of the tank in a good way!

Nice!

--Nikolay


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

niko said:


> Ah nice!
> 
> Finally someone is utilizing the height of the tank in a good way!
> 
> ...


My words exactly! A simple but refreashing tank! Foreground covered with HC will be a bonus.

Regards,
André


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

WOW thanks everyone i really appreciate the kind comments

Nikolay thats one of the hardest things i find with this tank, i find the dimensions awkard and sometimes i wish the tank was 36 inches long instead of 30, but then again if it was 36 i would probably wish it was 40, i guess work with what i have, but i do like the aquascape to fit the tank.

I swapped out the Bacopa with the narrow leaf fern today, so the fern is now beneath the large pieces of driftwood, i think it looks better, but the Bacopa will get to wild and big so i may remove it alltogether, i still want to add some colour to the tank, so this weekend i will go plant hunting in the city to see what i can find.

Thanks again everyone, i will post some more pics and update the thread when i add some more elements, hopefully improvements.


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

The more I look at this tank, the more I like it. The driftwood is far out... almost ritualistic. Yeah, like it.


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

*More pics added 9th May 06*

Ok i haven't updated this thread in ages, so i have added a good few pics of things that have changed for better or worse in this tank.

Firstly i added some new plants

Pogostemon helferi, this plant is a nice addition to the tank imo although its growing very slowly (its been planted well over a month now) but it looks nice and healthy, im sure it will take off for me and do well, i placed it in front of the 3 smaller pieces of driftwood.










I also added some Didiplis diandra, but its growing very green for me, i was hoping for some colour, but its early days i guess with this plant its only in the tank about a month, its interesting how Tropica propagate this plant, they use glass pots! its also not potted in the usual wool type material, it comes rooted in a type of fiberous disc, this is the only plant in the Tropica catalogue that they propagate in this way as far as i am aware (and i've seen most of them potted up at this stage)



















I also found a new source of CO2 for both of my tanks, fire extinguishers, works a treat, i would highly recommend it, just make sure you have the regulator on the cylinder before pulling the pin from the handle, it has to be one of the most widely available sources of CO2 around, im surprised more people dont do it!



















Anyway to finish this update heres some tank pics i took tonight......





































Thats it for now folks more updates later! Thanks for looking


----------



## KungPaoChicky (Oct 11, 2005)

Thats probably one of the most gutsy hardscapes I've ever seen. It was nice the first time I saw it, yet it looks even better now. You got skills pulling something like that off! Thanks for sharing, your tank is great!


----------



## Sarahpea (Apr 3, 2006)

Gorgeous! I think your hardscape is very bold yet not over-done. Plant growth is nice.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

zig said:


> I also found a new source of CO2 for both of my tanks, fire extinguishers, works a treat, i would highly recommend it, just make sure you have the regulator on the cylinder before pulling the pin from the handle, it has to be one of the most widely available sources of CO2 around, im surprised more people dont do it!
> 
> [


I thought fire extinguishers spray form out.


----------



## jower (Nov 1, 2005)

In sweden fire extinguishers are quite popular. U can tell your local fire equipment firm to remove the handle and the pipe that is in the extinguisher(don't know what it's called in english....sorry) and put on a regular valve.

Lovely tank!

what kind of light you got on there?


----------



## Axeru (Apr 11, 2006)

Just a small question for you, Zig, how do you dissolve the Co2, what kind of diffuser/reactor?


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys, appreciate it!

jower....the tank is lit by 2 ASL 55watt powercompacts, giving me about 2.75WPG, this is ample light for me, 1 lamp is 8000k and the other is 7100k.

Over here its very hard to get normal CO2 cylinders without having to rent them, its also diffcult getting refills, so fire extinguishers are a real alternative because they are widely available and easy to get refilled, the 5kg cylinder im using on this tank should last for a long time, over a year i would imagine.

Axeru......im just using a simple Hagen ladder as a diffuser i find it very efficient if not the most attractive, although i do like watching the bubbles travelling up the ladder


----------



## BSS (May 2, 2006)

Very nice. And, that foreground really did set it off nicely.

Great work!
Brian.


----------

